# Share your CD collection



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 28, 2012)

Not many people nowadays even have a physical CD collection... but if you're one of the few who still enjoys collecting albums then by all means, share your collection here!

Here's mine to start off:







This here collection is somewhat small, but its been growing rapidly since I switched from downloading albums to buying the hard copies.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 28, 2012)

Mustard, u so old-fashioned

A prime example of not-old-school-ness, the only CDs I own are the LoZ 25th Anniversary soundtrack and some random Suikoden Tactics soundtrack that I got from who-knows-where.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 28, 2012)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Mustard, u so old-fashioned


It's okay. I don't own any vinyls.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay, here's mine. Unfortunately, I have no pics, but I can supply one if you want to see it.

*Regular CD's:*
AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
Avantasia - The Metal Opera
Avantasia - The Metal Opera, Part 2
Avenged Sevenfold - City of Evil
Birds of Tokyo - Birds of Tokyo
Black Sabbath - Paranoid
Black Tide - Light from Above
Brian Kahanek - Real Life
Children of Bodom - Skeletons in the Closet
Dio - Holy Diver
Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists
DragonForce - Valley of the Damned
DragonForce - Inhuman Rampage
Firewind - Days of Defiance
HammerFall - Chapter V: Unbent, Unbowed, Unbroken
Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys, Part 1
Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys, Part 2
Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind
Iron Maiden - Powerslave
Judas Priest - Screaming for Vengeance
Megadeth - Rust in Peace
Metallica - Ride the Lightning
Metallica - Master of Puppets
Metallica - Death Magnetic
Motörhead - Ace of Spades
Muse - Black Holes and Revelations
My Chemical Romance - The Black Parade
Nightwish - Angels Fall First
Nightwish - Oceanborn
Nightwish - Dark Passion Play
Rhapsody of Fire - The Frozen Tears of Angels
Silverchair - Young Modern
Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss
Soundgarden - Superunknown
Testament - The New Order
Within Temptation - Mother Earth

*"Greatest Hits" CD's:*
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Deep Purple
Heart
Journey
Kansas
Led Zeppelin
Radiohead
Rainbow
Skid Row

*Other CD's:*
17 (yes, 17) random local-music-store compilation CD's, but I actually like most of the stuff on them

*I don't own these CD's, but I also listen to these:*
Adam Lambert - For Your Entertainment
Aerosmith - generic greatest hits CD
Eagles - generic greatest hits CD
Guns n' Roses - Chinese Democracy
Queen - yet another generic greatest hits CD
Scorpions - ...yeah, you guessed the pattern here


----------



## Minish (Feb 29, 2012)

Not shabby!! I mostly buy things I already love, just to have pretty artwork.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 29, 2012)

I just steal my dad's albums and rip them to my computer. does that count?? I 'have' like, every R.E.M. album lurking around my room somewhere... except the EPs and most of the compilations, Reckoning, Fables of the Reconstruction & Lifes Rich Pageant [sic] I think. But that's all I really care about when it comes to CDs nowadays! :c 

I think collecting them still is really cool, though.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 29, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I just steal my dad's albums and rip them to my computer. does that count?? I 'have' like, every R.E.M. album lurking around my room somewhere... except the EPs and most of the compilations, Reckoning, Fables of the Reconstruction & Lifes Rich Pageant [sic] I think. But that's all I really care about when it comes to CDs nowadays! :c
> 
> I think collecting them still is really cool, though.


This. In terms of both stealing CDs from my parents and having every R.E.M CD under the sun. 

I've got something like 30 CDs total, I guess? The first one I ever bought was the soundtrack to Yellow Submarine :) I've got lots of Flaming Lips, Bowling for Soup, U2, and musical and video game soundtracks. And some (lots of Phil Collins, Bryan Adams, Snow Patrol) that I timeshare with my sister. 

I also have a ton of audiobooks (lots of Doctor Who :D), but I usually download/steal MP3s from friends these days.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't have very many CD boxes to photo due to the Great CD Case Holocaust of 2009, but I can give a quick rundown of the albums I have physical copies of;

Beyond the Horizon - People In Planes
Tales From The Punchbowl - Primus
Progress - Take That
Progress Live - Take That
Out of Time - R.E.M.
Automatic for the People - R.E.M.
The Age of Adz - Sufjan Stevens
The Cost - The Frames
The High End of Low - Marilyn Manson
The Chronicles of Life and Death - Good Charlotte
The Resistance - Muse
Yours Truly, Angry Mob - Kaiser Chiefs
Hysterics - Rolo Tomassi
Minutes to Midnight - Linkin Park
Bat Out Of Hell III: The Monster Is Loose - Meat Loaf
One Chance - Paul Potts
All That You Can't Leave Behind - U2
Life Starts Now - Three Days Grace
Infest - Papa Roach
Permission to Land - The Darkness
In Silico - Pendulum
Wrestle With The Devil - Johnny B.


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 29, 2012)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> The High End of Low - Marilyn Manson


is stuck in my basement somewhere along with _La Roux_ and _Running with Scissors _so I ain't sharing yet >_>


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 29, 2012)

Eh... I couldn't type that up even if I wanted to. Requires a pic, but too lazy to take it right now.

Suffice it to say I am definitely in the hundreds.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 6, 2012)

The only CDs I actually own are...

A few Weird Al CDs (Bad Hair Day, Poodle Hat, and Straight Outta Lynwood), a random unlabeled, obviously-burned-from-somebody's-computer CD of Beatles songs that I got for 50 cents at a yard sale, and one of those random "top hits of this year" CDs from the mid-'90s (also bought for 50 cents at the same yard sale.)

The list would be much, much bigger if I listed my parents' CD collections also (hey, I've got most of them ripped and put on my MP3 player, they sort of count)... but since I'm not living at either of their houses right now I can't look through and see what all they have (or take a picture.)  Actually, Dad's might even be in Brazil, which would make it _really_ hard to check... I can't remember for sure if he left them behind the last time he went back down there or not.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 6, 2012)

I have one CD... one... 

NSYNC Bye Bye Bye

I was a little kid all right?!

I haven't bought a CD since, everything is online!


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 6, 2012)

okay let's see here. They're not in organised because eh too lazy. L to R:
Lisa Mitchell - Wonder
Scissor Sisters- Ta-dah
The Cat Empire - Cinema
Art vs. Science (EP)
Queens of the Stone Age - Era Vulgaris
Bluejuice - Head of the Hawk
Bluejuice - Problems
The Grates - Teeth Lost, Hearts Won
Coldplay - A Rush of Blood to the Head
Coldplay - Parachutes
Queens of the Stone Age - Lullabies to Paralyze
La Roux (self-titled album)
The Cure - Greatest Hits (my mother's)
Angus & Julia Stone - Down the Way
Queens of the Stone Age - Rated R
Panic at the Disco - A Fever You Can't Sweat Out
MGMT - Oracular Spectacular
Florence & the Machine - Between Two Lungs
Muse - Absolution
Belle & Sebastian - Dear Catastrophe Waitress
Little Birdy - Hollywood
Regina Spektor - Far
The Fratellis - Costello Music
The Cat Empire - Live on Earth
Empire of the Sun - Walking on a Dream
Vampire Weekend - Contra
Muse - Black Holes and Revelations
Muse - The Resistance
Angus & Julia Stone - Chocolates & Cigarettes
Coldplay - X&Y
Coldplay - Viva la Vida or Death And All His Friends
The Cat Empire - So Many Nights
The Cat Empire - Two Shoes
HiHelo - Films (someone from HiHelo gave this to me at a gig and I didn't like them much so I still haven't even opened this CD)
Faker - Be the Twilight
Dukes of Windsor - Minus
Coldplay - Mylo Xyloto
Gotye - Making Mirrors
Bluejuice - Company
Tom Milsom - Painfully Mainstream
Gotye - Like Drawing Blood
Foster the People - Torches

I also have a few CDs that are borrowed and are floating around somewhere like Alex Day - 117% Complete and either of the Chameleon Circuit albums but they're not actually mine and I should give them back really. I really should get a CD holder thingy. I like collecting CDs! I pretty much never download music unless the artist is giving away free downloads of a new song or something. I do borrow other people's CDs and rip them to my library, which is just as bad as downloading probably but there's something really neat about borrowing or lending CDs! Some of them are really important to me, like all the Cat Empire ones because I love them a lot a lot and also both Gotye albums because fff his music is great and he's also the sexiest dude! Pretty much all of the Coldplay albums are ... just there because I like collecting their albums? They're okay I guess, they're good listening-on-the-train-music. I like one or two of their songs from each album. I also love my MGMT CD just because I listened to Electric Feel like a billion times before finally finding their album in a shop somewhere.

unfortunately I don't own any things that people are apparently ~supposed to own~ like The Beatles or Queen or (if you're australian) Powderfinger, Silverchair or AC/DC.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 6, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> unfortunately I don't own any things that people are apparently ~supposed to own~ like The Beatles or Queen or (if you're australian) Powderfinger, Silverchair or AC/DC.


It's okay; I don't own a Muse album and they're from my town. I went to their concert here, though.


----------



## Light (Mar 7, 2012)

Not one thing from last century.


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 14, 2012)

Haven't any CDs of my own, but here are my family's that I listen to frequently:
Houses Of The Holy - Led Zeppelin
Eponymous - REM
Green - REM
Sehnsucht - Rammstien
Abbey Road - The Beatles
I also have the following on tape(yes, you read right):
Kick - INXS
Vivid - Living Colour
Pump - Aerosmith
Permanent Vacation - Aerosmith
Abbey Road - The Beatles
Past Masters Volumes 1 and 2 - The Beatles


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 14, 2012)

That kind of covers it. I hope.


----------



## Coroxn (Mar 15, 2012)

Avril Lavign, Under Your Skin.
Juliet Turner, Live.
Paramore, Riot.
Scouting for Girls-Scouting for Girls.

And then we have online.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, this is a full list. It includes all albums in my collection, but not those I downloaded.

A Perfect Circle - Mer de Noms
A Perfect Circle - Thirteenth Step
Agalloch - The Mantle
Agalloch - Ashes Against the Grain
Anathema - Alternative 4
Anathema - Judgment
Animals as Leaders - Weightless
Black Sabbath - Paranoid
Chevelle - Wonder What's Next
Chevelle - This Type of Thinking (Could Do Us In)
Chevelle - Sci-Fi Crimes
Devin Townsend - Ziltoid the Omniscient
Devin Townsend - Deconstruction
Dream Theater - Images and Words
Dream Theater - Awake
Dream Theater - Metropolis Pt. 2: Scenes From a Memory
Dream Theater - Train of Thought
Dream Theater - Octavarium
Dream Theater - A Dramatic Turn of Events
Eluveitie - Slania
Foster the People - Torches
Gojira - From Mars to Sirius
Gojira - The Way of All Flesh
Gorillaz - Gorillaz
Gorillaz - Demon Days
Kamelot - The Black Halo
Karnivool - Themata
Katatonia - Brave Murder Day
Katatonia - The Great Cold Distance
King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King
Led Zeppelin - Mothership
Mastodon - Leviathan
Mastodon - Blood Mountain
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Mastodon - The Hunter
Meshuggah - Destroy Erase Improve
Nirvana - Nevermind
Opeth - Still Life
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Opeth - Damnation
Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Opeth - Heritage
Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element, Pt. 1
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Pink Floyd - The Wall
Porcupine Tree - Signify
Porcupine Tree - Stupid Dream
Porcupine Tree - Lightbulb Sun
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
Porcupine Tree - Deadwing
Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet
Porcupine Tree - Anesthetize [DVD]
Porcupine Tree - The Incident
Sonata Arctica - Ecliptica
Steven Wilson - Grace for Drowning
Strapping Young Lad - City
Stratovarius - Elysium
System of a Down - Toxicity
The Mars Volta - De-Loused in the Comatorium
The Mars Volta - Frances the Mute
Tool - Undertow
Tool - Ænima
Tool - Lateralus
Tool - 10,000 Days
Trapt - Trapt
Wintersun - Wintersun


----------

